
US State Calls Off Tuesday Election in Face of Coronavirus Emergency - Farbodkhz
https://www.voanews.com/science-health/coronavirus-outbreak/us-state-calls-tuesday-election-face-coronavirus-emergency
======
coder4life
Nope we didn't. The WI supreme court shot that down this afternoon, so it's on
tomorrow.

